# [Closed] the more I use linux the more I like(II)...



## d_mon (Mar 15, 2012)

bsd


> Well enjoy the shitty hardware support, stunted features, and generally crappy performance.


from gentoo forum...


----------



## xibo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh this atheros wireless ethernet support is so shitty. Maybe it becomes better if I flip the BSD license on it's top by the GPL and the original authors credits by mine.


----------



## d_mon (Mar 15, 2012)

> There actually are some linux distros that (to certain degrees) copy the BSD philosophy, like Arch, Gentoo or Slackware...





> what 'philosophy'? gpl is bad because we can't rip it off? or - bugs that enable local root exploits are not a problem at all?



from gentoo forum...


----------



## Hawk (Mar 15, 2012)

I noticed titles on that forum are n00b, l33t, etc. I wanna be a l33t haxor like them!! The FreeBSD forums are too adult-like for my M4|} 5ki||z!

Oh, wait, I don't have any.


----------



## fonz (Mar 15, 2012)

The good ones notwithstanding, the average Linux forum isn't particularly well-informed, well-behaved, helpful or otherwise worth spending electrons on. I'll listen when Linux people have something interesting to say, but most of it doesn't seem particularly interesting to me. And that includes the rants of Linus himself, which are generally to be taken with a grain (or two) of salt.

Fonz


----------



## throAU (Mar 16, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> The good ones notwithstanding, the average Linux forum isn't particularly well-informed, well-behaved, helpful or otherwise worth spending electrons on. I'll listen when Linux people have something interesting to say, but most of it doesn't seem particularly interesting to me. And that includes the rants of Linus himself, which are generally to be taken with a grain (or two) of salt.
> 
> Fonz



It's often a case of the blind leading the blind.  Linux is the darling of the open source media and thus it attracts large numbers of noobs.  Noobs who think it's "cool" and using it will somehow make them "cool" vs. the clueless Windows users, of which they were recently a part of.  As Linux seems to be a "unix" written by PC people in a PC style, ex-Windows (PC) users lap it up, whereas a real Unix like BSD is a little more alien at first.

And yes, Linus has been a professional troll even since the days he had the argument with Tannenbaum (spelling?) over Minix.

You have to take what he says with a pretty big handful of salt, and realise a lot of it is very very tongue in cheek.


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 16, 2012)

Too bad for gentoo because it was probably one of the better ones. Being inspired by FreeBSD and all you would think that it's userbase would be a bit more respectful.


----------



## fonz (Mar 16, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Too bad for gentoo because it was probably one of the better ones.


I don't have a whole lot of experience with either Gentoo or its community, but I am inclined to say that Slackware is a relatively good distro with a relatively pleasant community. And Ubuntu seems to me to be the worst: that's where most of the wannabes are.

Fonz


----------



## Crivens (Mar 16, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> The good ones notwithstanding, the average Linux forum isn't particularly well-informed, well-behaved, helpful or otherwise worth spending electrons on. ...
> Fonz



That reminds me of the busy public toilet analogy which, IMHO, can be applied to the forums also.


----------



## libreBSD (Mar 16, 2012)

Judging from my own personal experience Gentoo is a very good operating system while FreeBSD is very, very bad and it should be ashamed of itself!

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-916068.html


----------



## fonz (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2012)

That's enough for this round of "X sucks more than Y whereas Z is even more awful. " Use what suits you, and leave the rest alone. 

Closed.


----------

